# First bear for me.



## Utahan (Mar 28, 2000)

sorry to bring up this thread again, as it has already been dead for awhile. I just read a post about how to upload pics onto a thread, and thought that I would try it out. Lets see if is works.

If it does, here is a pic of my bait site with it all stocked up.

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/chiroboy1/photo/294928803141079921/1

Troy


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

WOW Great Bears, what was the name of the guide, how much where located, etc, etc. I am hoping to be drawn for next years hunt as it will be my 5th year putting in for hunt # 1. Thanks any info would be appreciated!

Tom


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice looking bear!


----------

